# Hairdryer in a bathroom



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tim I moved this thread here. Please let us know what your location is.

Thanks.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Tim.

NO NO NO. You must use a wall fixed Hair Dryer, Hands Free.

Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys and your "zones"! What is zone 3?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Zones are areas in which specific equipment and circuits may be installed - or not. Areas such as bathrooms are regarded as areas of potential danger. So the room is designated such that you can or cannot use or touch some appliances when in a bath/shower cubicle etc.

Frank


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

frank said:


> Areas such as bathrooms are regarded as areas of potential danger.
> Frank


Especially after some of the guys in my office have been in there!


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

sguinn said:


> Especially after some of the guys in my office have been in there!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: opps


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

sguinn said:


> Especially after some of the guys in my office have been in there!


Now that is funny right there. :laughing:


----------

